

Pancake.io: Publish using a simple text file from Dropbox - xtacy
http://pancake.io/

======
ammmir
so it's like dropbox's "copy public link" feature but applied to directories
and automatically generating file listings?

i signed up, but i'm kinda confused about the end goal... i can already get a
public link for a file in my dropbox, so maybe your app is more like easy
peasy web publishing from your dropbox?

i recently built a stupid simple blog engine that converts Markdown files from
a directory tree (eg. yyyy/mm/dd/title.md) and makes a corresponding HTML tree
ready for publishing on the web. i could've used an app that tracks files in
my dropbox, automatically detects new ones, compiles to them HTML, thereby
publishing a static site. not sure if that's the direction you're taking,
though.

